# 책 임져



## wide12

What does this means? Googled it and it seems its related to be crying? Sobbing?


----------



## kenjoluma

책임지다 is a verb for 'to become responsible'.
책임져 is an interrogative form, usually used by an unmarried woman who just realized she's pregnant in order to accuse a baby's father. So, yes. It's related to be crying and sobbing.


----------



## wide12

Oh, I get it, thanks for your help


----------



## terredepomme

No es una forma interrogativa, pero una forma *imperativa*. (Puede ser una interrogación, por supuesto, si añade el signo de interrogación)


----------

